# Facial hair



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

What do you guys use to get rid of facial hair? Right now I use one of those little razor things that are advertised for the bikini line. sometimes i can't pluck other hairs on my face other than my eyebrows and upper lip cause i can get ingrown hairs. damn, i want laser hair removal. lol


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

*Nads (dipilitory)- works great...also, use it on my arms...I hate arm hair....* Originally Posted by *Liz* What do you guys use to get rid of facial hair? Right now I use one of those little razor things that are advertised for the bikini line. sometimes i can't pluck other hairs on my face other than my eyebrows and upper lip cause i can get ingrown hairs. damn, i want laser hair removal. lol


----------



## envymi (May 17, 2005)

Do you ever wax??? I usually wax and in between appts if I can't wait for it to grow enough to wax, I use the bikini shaver thing. I've done laser on other parts, but the thought of a laser on my face kind of freaks me out.


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

i was thinking about waxing my upper lip. but i'm just like, eh don't want to go to a salon right now, and pluck them.


----------



## elljmz (May 18, 2005)

There is a waxing kit at Sephora called Poetic Waxing kit or something like that. It is so easy to use. There are none of those strips . You simply melt the wax, smooth it on , wait for a few seconds to harden a bit then pull the wax right off. I can do a better waxing job on my upper lip than any salon could do. Check it out! Plus you are in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* There is a waxing kit at Sephora called Poetic Waxing kit or something like that. It is so easy to use. There are none of those strips . You simply melt the wax, smooth it on , wait for a few seconds to harden a bit then pull the wax right off. I can do a better waxing job on my upper lip than any salon could do. Check it out! Plus you are in the comfort of your own home. 
just remember to apply the wax in the direction in which the hair is growing and peel the the wax in the opposite direction.

also sugaring is still a popular method of hair removal because it works well for those with sensitive skin,its water soluble,and its more comfotable than wax because it adheres to the hair only. hope this helps a bit.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* How does sugaring work?  It's pretty much like waxing... except the stuff you are putting on is natural (you could usually eat it - not that you'd want to though lol) and it's got different ingredients.... IIRC - but you still put it on, take a strip, and rip it off.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Interesting...thanks for telling me, Janelle! I'm pretty sure that's what it is... I mean any sugaring kit I've had or seen was like wax. Some you didn't have to heat up... but the same concept as a wax.


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

is that what nad's is?


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* is that what nad's is? Yup... basically! My mom has a new one by them that is different.... almost like Nair. But the original green goo in the tub is more like a sugar.


----------



## girl_geek (May 18, 2005)

if you're looking for a sugar wax, you might want to try Sally Hansen's Cold Sugar Wax. I didn't use it on my face, but I liked it because you don't have to microwave it (I always got those microwavable waxes too hot and that hurts!) and it seems to work better and come off easier than the hot waxes I've tried. I'm pretty sure they make a facial hair formula which might be even better for sensitive skin than the regular.... But I just pluck my facial hair (just brows and a few stray black hairs on the chin!) but I have tried waxing other areas!


----------



## Marisol (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* There is a waxing kit at Sephora called Poetic Waxing kit or something like that. It is so easy to use. There are none of those strips . You simply melt the wax, smooth it on , wait for a few seconds to harden a bit then pull the wax right off. I can do a better waxing job on my upper lip than any salon could do. Check it out! Plus you are in the comfort of your own home. Is this the item that you are talking about?





If so, I highly recommended. I use it and love it! Doesn't hur too much and doesn't make me break out.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* How does sugaring work? 
Sorry I didnt add more yesturday,but i typed and had to run



..Sugaring is a natural method that uses a sugar paste instead of wax.The difference between wax and sugaring is it is natural 1,2it only adheres to the hair as with the wax adheres to the hair and skin which makes it more painful.Also the wax has to be heated up,where the sugaring can be done at room temp.I offer this method to my cleints who have sensitive skin.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* SO ..because sugaring doesn't stick to the skin ..it's not as painful? HMMMMM ..might have to look into this. Wax = First time wasn't hard, second time ..you know about it! Yes i know,Hated the swollen red eyebrow look,lolIt is just really easy on your skin,some people like the oooouch of waxing but for the rest of us,this is a nice alt.


----------



## Bhav (May 18, 2005)

I am seriously considering having laser on my face as i can't stand the hair on my face.

But i am really nervous about actually doing it!!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Wow that is great info, Gwendolyn! I didn't know that it only sticks to the hair and not the skin. So you said you have clients? what business do you have? Thanks and no prob,here to help





I worked for a spa in boca raton fl,I did facials and waxing,but i also do makeup.Thankfully I'm not that hairy ,only my arms a bit,which my huband always teases me.I dont wax myself though,i like to pluck mine.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Thanks and no prob,here to help



I worked for a spa in boca raton fl,I did facials and waxing,but i also do makeup.Thankfully I'm not that hairy ,only my arms a bit,which my huband always teases me.I dont wax myself though,i like to pluck mine.


Right now iam trying to get together with a partner and with the help of my husband,to start a new business,but like everything elses its a process.


----------



## Leadfoot (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* What do you guys use to get rid of facial hair? Right now I use one of those little razor things that are advertised for the bikini line. I've wondered how the "little razor thing" works. I'm afraid to try it because razor usually=stubble, which I don't want on my face.


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leadfoot* I've wondered how the "little razor thing" works. I'm afraid to try it because razor usually=stubble, which I don't want on my face. yeah, there is stubble. sometimes it doesn't cut the hair really low to the skin like you'd want.


----------



## monniej (May 24, 2005)

i did check out the laser hair removal option. it seems that people of color might not get the desired result. because the laser looks for a contrast between the hair and skin, in people of color it my target melanin deposits in the skin and cause hyperpigmentation. they could use a lower concentration of light, but then you'll need to go back more often for treatments. the average cost was about $160 us per treatment. my complexion would be considered honey or copper.

Originally Posted by *Bhav* I am seriously considering having laser on my face as i can't stand the hair on my face.But i am really nervous about actually doing it!!


----------



## blaquepooky (May 26, 2005)

I usually get my eyebrows and upper lip threaded. It's basically using a thread to quickly pull the hairs out. I've been getting that done for a couple of months now and my skin is never irritated after, because I'm not burning a layer of skin off by waxing. I no longer get those annoying little breakouts right after getting my facial hair removed. It hurts a little but you get used to it and by the 3rd time I didn't really feel it.


----------



## monniej (May 26, 2005)

i've heard alot about threading. is the cost about the same as getting waxed or tweezed at a spa? i know that the practice is common in the middle east.


----------



## spazbaby (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* What do you guys use to get rid of facial hair? Right now I use one of those little razor things that are advertised for the bikini line. sometimes i can't pluck other hairs on my face other than my eyebrows and upper lip cause i can get ingrown hairs. damn, i want laser hair removal. lol I use this...
http://www.remington-products.com/us...al/wpg150.html

It has several attachments, and all of them work! I paid under $20. It has the regular trimmer head like a lot of those stick-shaped trimmers, but it's angled and easier to use. It also has a smaller trimmer that I've found is good for between the eyebrows. That one is also good for the bikini area. In addition, it also has a larger, length-adjustable trimmer for the bikini area. It took me a long time to find a trimmer I really liked, and this one makes me happy. I'm usually apprehensive about buying things that have all these extra attachments because they usually end up not working. This one is the exception!


----------



## blaquepooky (May 27, 2005)

Threading is usually the same price as getting waxed. I go to Leeba salon which is kind of expensive for all their services but is now the only place in Boston that I can find; that does threading still. For my lip it's $11 and for my eyebrows it's $17. I don't think that's too bad because the lady who does my eyebrows is considered to be the "eyebrow lady" of boston. She's been on tv so many time for skills so I keep going back to her.


----------



## elljmz (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes that is exactly what I use. Sorry it took me so long to get back to this thread . I love this stuff. Its so easy. It does take a little bit of time to melt but its worth it. They also sell it on drugstore.com. I read a review on there about it and someone said if you buy the was refills you can melt them in a "dedicated to waxing coffee cup " and it works wonderfully. I'm definately going to try out that method. Great Stuff.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Is this the item that you are talking about?






If so, I highly recommended. I use it and love it! Doesn't hur too much and doesn't make me break out.


----------



## glamslam (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Bhav* I am seriously considering having laser on my face as i can't stand the hair on my face.But i am really nervous about actually doing it!!

I had it done, I highly rec. it! I had almost my whole face done. At the time I was a bit lighter in skin tone than I am now. The technician said mine was no problem. But it is true that darker skin tones do not get good results. Maybe now, being more tan, it wouldn't work for me, but I'm not sure. It's been a couple of years since I did it, and I need to go back. The hair has started to come back in.
Here's my take on laser:

Pros= Fast! For a whole face job, it takes maybe 5 minutes tops.

Long lasting results once the series is completed--mine lasted 2 years,

and is only growing back in a few small areas.

Cons= Painful, feels just like a rubber band snapping the skin very hard.

For a whole face, or other large area, this is gonna get really painful.

But like I mentioned above, it's over pretty quickly.

Get the EMLA cream if at all possible to help numb the area. Use an

aloe vera gel with lidocaine afterwards at home to soothe.

Expensive. I paid $179 for a full face job. (each session)

Multiple sessions needed. I had to go 4 times, about 6 weeks apart.

But after that, I was done for 2 years.

For me, it was the best thing I ever did. So worth it! I want to do my forearms too. I'm a pretty hairy gal...


----------



## glamslam (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow Gypsy, you get an swesome price! And I think that's very fair that you get a discount when going over 4 sessions.

Yeah, I love how my skin looks and feels with the laser. So smooth, no trace of hair AT ALL, it's just gone! The laser also helps if you have minor acne or marks from past acne...it takes it away. On the downside--I had a small mole in the corner of my mouth that i liked, and my first time the technician asked if I wanted to keep it which I said yes. The second session, (same tech) she lasered over it!!! I was so mad!!! A week later it fell off!!!











Originally Posted by *Gypsy* I had my face lasered too and I highly rec doing it. At the place I went to, they charged 100.00 per session for 4 treatments. If the hair growth continued after the initial 4 sessions the cost for extra treatments was 45.00As for the pain factor, Glamslam's rubberband decsription is right on. I always get a kick out of estheticians and derms. When you ask them if a procedure they want to do to you is going to hurt; they always tell you the same thing....."It's a little uncomfortable" The laser did hurt only b/c I thought it was going to be JUST "a little uncomfortable". However, nothing hurts worse than getting waxed down there, so if you've dont that laser is a breeze. The reason I love laser is your skin after the hair is removed looks like you never grew hair there. For me, the area of skin I use hair removal crap on always looks a little different and feels different from the rest of my face. =)


----------



## mummy (Jun 7, 2005)

I have chin hair and a little above my lip and I shave mine everyday. You "can not" tell at all and I always moisturize. I was so scared to do it cause I always thought of stubble but if you keep at it it doesn't get like that. I don't do my whole face though cause it doesn't need it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a lot of "peach fuzz' on the sides of my cheeks... it's not really HAIR hair, but I hate it anyway... plus I have that Italian moustache &amp; occaional chin sprout of light brown fuzz (which to me looks like a hair - but very soft - guess b/c it's a little darker, it looks like hair) I hate it ALL! I want it ALL GONE!!



Arms, face, legs... you name it!! ZAPPPP!


----------



## smilingface (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi. Newbie here. I forgot to mention that in my last post about the acv vs aspirin toner. I did mention it on the general boards. Anyway about facial hair. I just shave it. I am pretty hairy. I tried to using the epilator on it and I broke out . So now I just use a bic razor with my cleanser and shave it. It doesn't grow back thicker and I don't have stubble. This is what works for me. I usually do it once a week. I was afraid to do it at first, but now it's no problem.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *leea* OK, but to wax etc, you have to have a certain length. I cannot stand the hairs I get on my chin to grow that long (and noticeable) I have tried depilatories but they just do not seem to work on facial hair (anyone know why that is?), so I end up shaving, which I hate, and get stubble after about 10-12 hours. I can't afford laser, and I've heard it's not 100percent anyway. Any other suggestions? This is really a bi problem for women over 40 (and some younger with hormonal problems)... Hi Leea, i know what you mean about facial hair! Have you tried using a growth inhibitor? This is a lotion or serum you can apply after waxing and it slows down the rate of hair growth. jOHNSON&amp;JOHNSON make a body lotion which does the same thing but you can buy similar products for your face and use it on upperlip, chin or anywhere else. You could ask your pharmasist. Boots the chemist and QVC have products for this very reason. Good Luck hon!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Neha Shoor* Hey Pauline. does these products really works??...actually i live in india...n i dont think these produts will be available here. i am not able to read the products name properly ...can u write them for me..so that i can ask my friends to get them for me. Hi Neha Shoor, Yes these products really do work. I use it myself.Do you have any large chemists in India? I will go and see if i can find out other names of the growth inhibitor for you.The one i mentioned is called Surgi Facial hair stop. It is sold in Boots the chemist.

Please give me 10 mins and i will see what other makes i can find for you. BRB


----------



## Pauline (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi., Nea Shoor,

I have found a place in the UK that will ship to India.They have extra strenth hair inhibitor as well. You can email them at [email protected]

They told me that you would have to pay by bank transfer.

If you need further help, let me know. Do you have a paypal account?


----------



## Pauline (Jun 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Merri* I've been reading this thread, what is a good sugaring for facial hair, wax has been irritating my skin latelly???



Hi Merri, sugaring is better than waxing as waxing takes off a layer of skinh.Sugaring is also less painful as it only takes away the hair. After that you could apply some of the hair inhibitor a few times per week.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Neha Shoor* Hey thanks. I will mail them and let you know if i need further help of yours. Ok Great, Good Luck!


----------



## Bhav (Jun 14, 2005)

I completely forgot about this thread!

Well, i've got a consulatation on Thursday at the laser clinic, but from what i have read about their lasers, they do one which is good for use for asian skins.

I'm not sure what the cost is going to be for my whole face but i imagine to pay in pounds what you guys paid in dollars!

Also, i'm very very nervous about getting my face done - i have 4 weddings to go to this summer and i don't want to risk not looking good for them! Vain i know, but i'm on a man hunt!!!





So, i thought i'd do my underarms first, see how that goes and then maybe do my face.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Bhav* I completely forgot about this thread!
Well, i've got a consulatation on Thursday at the laser clinic, but from what i have read about their lasers, they do one which is good for use for asian skins.

I'm not sure what the cost is going to be for my whole face but i imagine to pay in pounds what you guys paid in dollars!

Also, i'm very very nervous about getting my face done - i have 4 weddings to go to this summer and i don't want to risk not looking good for them! Vain i know, but i'm on a man hunt!!!





So, i thought i'd do my underarms first, see how that goes and then maybe do my face.

FANTSATIC Bhav!! I want to try laser treatment for hair removal too and have been thinking about it for some time. I absoloutley hate getting my under arms waxed, i find it so painful. It'd be great not to have to bother with wazing etc. Let me know how you get on and how much it's likely to cost.I am seriously thinking of taking the plunge.Try not to be nervous about the laser treatments.Laser's are so advanced nowadays.It should be painless (i think). Have you asked about the pain factor? Good Luck.


----------



## Bhav (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* FANTSATIC Bhav!! I want to try laser treatment for hair removal too and have been thinking about it for some time. I absoloutley hate getting my under arms waxed, i find it so painful. It'd be great not to have to bother with wazing etc. Let me know how you get on and how much it's likely to cost.I am seriously thinking of taking the plunge.Try not to be nervous about the laser treatments.Laser's are so advanced nowadays.It should be painless (i think). Have you asked about the pain factor? Good Luck.

I've got the consulatation tomorrow so i'll find out all about the pain factor, and costs then!I have a general list of prices for Bare Necessity clinics, if you're interested. Let me know!


----------



## monniej (Jun 15, 2005)

please let us know how it works, Bhav. i've been wanting to try but i heard the results on darker skin tones aren't very good. Keep us posted!

Originally Posted by *Bhav* I completely forgot about this thread!
Well, i've got a consulatation on Thursday at the laser clinic, but from what i have read about their lasers, they do one which is good for use for asian skins.

I'm not sure what the cost is going to be for my whole face but i imagine to pay in pounds what you guys paid in dollars!

Also, i'm very very nervous about getting my face done - i have 4 weddings to go to this summer and i don't want to risk not looking good for them! Vain i know, but i'm on a man hunt!!!





So, i thought i'd do my underarms first, see how that goes and then maybe do my face.


----------



## keg265 (Jun 16, 2005)

Soundslike it reailly does a good job. Where can I find this product, at a Kmart or something?phamacy? Please share!!!!






Originally Posted by *elljmz* There is a waxing kit at Sephora called Poetic Waxing kit or something like that. It is so easy to use. There are none of those strips . You simply melt the wax, smooth it on , wait for a few seconds to harden a bit then pull the wax right off. I can do a better waxing job on my upper lip than any salon could do. Check it out! Plus you are in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## Bhav (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, I had my consulation yesterday, and they also did a patch test on my underarm area as this is what i want treated.

They have a laser - think it's called N Yag - and it's specifically for darker skintones. The lady i spoke to said that they had had good results with this.

I also told her that i wanted to do my face, but she advised me against it. Reason being is that the hair on my face is fine and fluffy (!!) and the laser may make it grow back thicker.

Pauline - as far as pain goes, it was like tiny pin pricks in the skin. But if you find the pain unbearable, they offer an anesthetic cream that you have to apply 1 hour before the treatment, and it costs extra.

For the underarms, it is roughly Â£65. They say that you should see visible reduction in 6 treatments. If not, then all further treatments are free - but this is only if hair has not reduced rapidly. Other than that, they offer a maintenance system for the occasional hairs, and this is half of the full price - so about Â£30.

However, this is just for the Bare Necessity clinics. I'm sure it's different for all the clinics.

Hope this info was useful!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Bhav* Well, I had my consulation yesterday, and they also did a patch test on my underarm area as this is what i want treated.They have a laser - think it's called N Yag - and it's specifically for darker skintones. The lady i spoke to said that they had had good results with this.

I also told her that i wanted to do my face, but she advised me against it. Reason being is that the hair on my face is fine and fluffy (!!) and the laser may make it grow back thicker.

Pauline - as far as pain goes, it was like tiny pin pricks in the skin. But if you find the pain unbearable, they offer an anesthetic cream that you have to apply 1 hour before the treatment, and it costs extra.

For the underarms, it is roughly Â£65. They say that you should see visible reduction in 6 treatments. If not, then all further treatments are free - but this is only if hair has not reduced rapidly. Other than that, they offer a maintenance system for the occasional hairs, and this is half of the full price - so about Â£30.

However, this is just for the Bare Necessity clinics. I'm sure it's different for all the clinics.

Hope this info was useful!

WOW Bhav, that's excellant you had your first consultation,i bet you're pleased! I was surprised to learn that there was was some pain/sensation inolved (that's good to know) but i was surprised that the anesthetic cream costs extra, surely they should include that with your treatment.

Do you think that one can get laser treatment on the upper lip area? I have quite dark hair and would love to get it zapped, even if there is pain inviolved. You mentioned you got your underarms done, i would like that too as i find waxing and sugaring very painful, especially under the arms! ouch!!! I must check out the Bare Necessity Clinics and learn more about the laser they use.

Thanks for all that helpful informative info. When are you going back for another treatment? Good Luck Bhav, and ime seriously thinking of taking the plunge as i worry about when i get older and the hair will get coarser.I would love to get my bikini area done as well saves all that hasstle of waxing etc!!

Please tell me when you get your next course of treatment, i'me happy for you!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Bhav* Well, I had my consulation yesterday, and they also did a patch test on my underarm area as this is what i want treated.They have a laser - think it's called N Yag - and it's specifically for darker skintones. The lady i spoke to said that they had had good results with this.

I also told her that i wanted to do my face, but she advised me against it. Reason being is that the hair on my face is fine and fluffy (!!) and the laser may make it grow back thicker.

Pauline - as far as pain goes, it was like tiny pin pricks in the skin. But if you find the pain unbearable, they offer an anesthetic cream that you have to apply 1 hour before the treatment, and it costs extra.

For the underarms, it is roughly Â£65. They say that you should see visible reduction in 6 treatments. If not, then all further treatments are free - but this is only if hair has not reduced rapidly. Other than that, they offer a maintenance system for the occasional hairs, and this is half of the full price - so about Â£30.

However, this is just for the Bare Necessity clinics. I'm sure it's different for all the clinics.

Hope this info was useful!

WOW Bhav, that's excellant you had your first consultation,i bet you're pleased! I was surprised to learn that there was was some pain/sensation inolved (that's good to know) but i was surprised that the anesthetic cream costs extra, surely they should include that with your treatment.

Do you think that one can get laser treatment on the upper lip area? I have quite dark hair and would love to get it zapped, even if there is pain inviolved. You mentioned you got your underarms done, i would like that too as i find waxing and sugaring very painful, especially under the arms! ouch!!! I must check out the Bare Necessity Clinics and learn more about the laser they use.

Thanks for all that helpful informative info. When are you going back for another treatment? Good Luck Bhav, and ime seriously thinking of taking the plunge as i worry about when i get older and the hair will get coarser.I would love to get my bikini area done as well saves all that hasstle of waxing etc!!

Please tell me when you get your next course of treatment, i'me happy for you!


----------



## glamslam (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Do you think that one can get laser treatment on the upper lip area? I have quite dark hair and would love to get it zapped, even if there is pain inviolved. Yeah, there's pain involved allright! The technician warned me before doing my upper lip, that it's one of the most painful spots. And it was...it was "gasp-inducing" but only for that one split second. Especially right in the center of the upper lip. OWWW! But, my upper lip has stayed hair-free longer than any most other areas of my face. The spot that the hair never grew back was between my eyebrows. HTH!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Yeah, there's pain involved allright! The technician warned me before doing my upper lip, that it's one of the most painful spots. And it was...it was "gasp-inducing" but only for that one split second. Especially right in the center of the upper lip. OWWW! But, my upper lip has stayed hair-free longer than any most other areas of my face. The spot that the hair never grew back was between my eyebrows. HTH!



Hi Glamslam, wow it's good you managed to endure the pain! At least i know to expect PAIN!Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Bhav (Jun 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* WOW Bhav, that's excellant you had your first consultation,i bet you're pleased! I was surprised to learn that there was was some pain/sensation inolved (that's good to know) but i was surprised that the anesthetic cream costs extra, surely they should include that with your treatment.Do you think that one can get laser treatment on the upper lip area? I have quite dark hair and would love to get it zapped, even if there is pain inviolved. You mentioned you got your underarms done, i would like that too as i find waxing and sugaring very painful, especially under the arms! ouch!!! I must check out the Bare Necessity Clinics and learn more about the laser they use.

Thanks for all that helpful informative info. When are you going back for another treatment? Good Luck Bhav, and ime seriously thinking of taking the plunge as i worry about when i get older and the hair will get coarser.I would love to get my bikini area done as well saves all that hasstle of waxing etc!!

Please tell me when you get your next course of treatment, i'me happy for you!





No problems, glad to share the info. I hope it was of some use.I think the Bare Necessity clinics might just be in London, but i'm not too sure.

I have to make an appointment for my first proper treatment, i haven't had the chance to make it yet, but i must!

As Glamslam said, getting the upper lip done should be no problem. I think you can get laser done anywhere where there is hair! As long as it's the right tyoe of hair - mine couldn't be done as it was too light and fluffy (ew, sounds horrid)!!

Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## monniej (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks bhav - great info. let us know how the patch test goes.

Originally Posted by *Bhav* Well, I had my consulation yesterday, and they also did a patch test on my underarm area as this is what i want treated.They have a laser - think it's called N Yag - and it's specifically for darker skintones. The lady i spoke to said that they had had good results with this.

I also told her that i wanted to do my face, but she advised me against it. Reason being is that the hair on my face is fine and fluffy (!!) and the laser may make it grow back thicker.

Pauline - as far as pain goes, it was like tiny pin pricks in the skin. But if you find the pain unbearable, they offer an anesthetic cream that you have to apply 1 hour before the treatment, and it costs extra.

For the underarms, it is roughly Â£65. They say that you should see visible reduction in 6 treatments. If not, then all further treatments are free - but this is only if hair has not reduced rapidly. Other than that, they offer a maintenance system for the occasional hairs, and this is half of the full price - so about Â£30.

However, this is just for the Bare Necessity clinics. I'm sure it's different for all the clinics.

Hope this info was useful!


----------



## Bhav (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* thanks bhav - great info. let us know how the patch test goes. Patch test seemed fine. Have to book myself in for my first treatment now!


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2005)

thanks bhav. i know this may be kind of weird to ask, but what does it look like - any redness or indications that you could have scabbing? i'm so afraid that the process will leave me with hyperpigmentation spots that will take months to even out.

Originally Posted by *Bhav* Patch test seemed fine. Have to book myself in for my first treatment now!


----------



## Bhav (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* thanks bhav. i know this may be kind of weird to ask, but what does it look like - any redness or indications that you could have scabbing? i'm so afraid that the process will leave me with hyperpigmentation spots that will take months to even out. It's not a weird question!It looks fine. There is no redness or anything like that.

But i have only had a tiny area treated. I think i'd have a better idea once the whole area was done. Hopefully that should be in the next week or so. Once i have had this, i will report back.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 26, 2005)

Another option that works just like laser treatment, is pulselight it's just like the laser in the way that you will probably need about 4-6 treatments and is quite permanent BUT it's not painful what so ever.


----------



## monniej (Jun 27, 2005)

that sounds great sarah. tell us more!

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* Another option that works just like laser treatment, is pulselight it's just like the laser in the way that you will probably need about 4-6 treatments and is quite permanent BUT it's not painful what so ever.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll try and find some more information on it for you's, I used to work in a cosmetic clinic that did it so that's how I know about it.


----------



## Bhav (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* I'll try and find some more information on it for you's, I used to work in a cosmetic clinic that did it so that's how I know about it. Is this ok for darker skin tones?


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Bhav* Is this ok for darker skin tones? yes but depending how darker the skin is, you may need a few extra sessions as they have to set the strength of the pulse light at a lower rate, so it doesn't burn you.


----------



## korina981 (Jan 28, 2006)

wow, i picked up alot of info here.

does anyone have any good recommendations of places to get laser hair removal done in NYC?

also how long do you have to let the hair grow before going in for the procedure? I use a basic razor to get rid of it every morning (I grow hair in the area between my chin and neck) and i grow back thick sharp stubble every morining (as expected from shaving). I hate the way it feels so I don't wanna leave the area unshaved for long.


----------



## Sofia (Jan 28, 2006)

I had a consultation with a doctor on the upper east side (nyc) last year about laser treatment for my legs and bikini area. He said it would take a few sessions and I could not wax in-between appts, only shave. He also said they offer some sort of pain cream/gel to apply beforehand if my pain tolerance was low. I think it was around the same time that girl died from wrapping herself with the plastic wrap before her appt so I kind of lost interest for a while. Of course I also must have chosen the most expensive place, because the price was more than I was willing to pay. I'm still searching for an affordable and reputable place to go, but it's definitely something I will get done.

Anyone know of a site where we can look doctor's up?


----------



## korina981 (Jan 29, 2006)

oh so I can come in with the hair completely shaven off and still the laser treatment will work? like I don't need it grown out? so i guess it works on the roots? sorry i'm not sure if I understood correctly,


----------



## korina981 (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Anyone know of a site where we can look doctor's up?

I'll try looking


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 29, 2006)

Dermaplaning is another painless option for removing facial hair but it does grow back. I didn't think I had that much facial hair but after having it done I could definitely tell a difference in how much smoother my makeup went on. I need to have it done again.


----------



## lollipop (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Bhav* Is this ok for darker skin tones? From what I know about pulselight is that it works best for skintones that aren`t too dark and with dark hair. So if you have medium skincolor, but dark hair it works good, but the treatments sessions depends on how much hair you have. Also you do need to apply sunscreen after the treatment, cuz otherwise you`ll have more chance with discoloration. Also when you do this treatment you can not do tweezing or waxing the areas that they treat, but you have to shave that area and or bleach it, but bleaching it can only be done 2 weeks before treatment. But there are alot more new techniques (sp) now. I only don`t know how it works with very dark skin or light hair. HTH


----------



## lollipop (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* yes but depending how darker the skin is, you may need a few extra sessions as they have to set the strength of the pulse light at a lower rate, so it doesn't burn you. Yep that`s right about the burning part and the strenght of the light, so make sure you find someone proffesional when you choose this option


----------



## korina981 (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* . Also when you do this treatment you can not do tweezing or waxing the areas that they treat, but you have to shave that area and or bleach it, but bleaching it can only be done 2 weeks before treatment. I wonder why it needs to be shaved ? does anyone know?


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah my dermatologist said that laser treatments aren't really that great for dark skintones b/c it can leave dark spots. she told me that electrolysis was best. although not permanent, it does last for quite a while(not sure how long). i usually just have my hair waxed, but do plan to get electrolysis, so i don't have to worry about that anymore, b/c it seems like the more you wax, the more hair grows back in it's place.


----------



## Kaede (Feb 16, 2006)

I've tried sugar, depilatories, and a buffing pad thing. The sugar didn't remove even 1/2 of the hair, the pad did almost nothing except irritate my skin, and the depilatories leave the hairs short. Am I maybe doing something wrong? Does anyone have any recommendations that are pretty foolproof? Thanks!


----------



## winnipb (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* What do you guys use to get rid of facial hair? Right now I use one of those little razor things that are advertised for the bikini line. sometimes i can't pluck other hairs on my face other than my eyebrows and upper lip cause i can get ingrown hairs. damn, i want laser hair removal. lol I just started having my eyebrows threaded. It worked so good so the next time I had my whole face done. I don't get the ingrown hairs from threading. I never knew I had so much hair on my whole face. Give it a try you will like it. Bev


----------



## sherice (Feb 16, 2006)

Right now I'm using Nair for upper lip. Works good to me. Hair doesnt grow back for a loooong time and it only takes 5 minutes and a damp cloth. Wala...hair is gone.


----------



## kimg82 (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anybody mentioned threading? I've been doing that for the past couple of years on my chin and upper lip and it works really well. It's basically an efficient way of plucking and gets them all and my facialist said it's better for the skin than waxing.

Meanwhile, I decided to try something more permanent so I'm going to do electrolysis tomorrow. I tried to do laser treatment, but they said it wouldn't work because the hair is reddish. I'm a bit nervous, but I'm doing something called the Lucy Peters system and they guarantee it's permanent and no side effects. Wish me luck!


----------



## makeupaholic (Feb 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* i've heard alot about threading. is the cost about the same as getting waxed or tweezed at a spa? i know that the practice is common in the middle east. I've always found that threading is way cheaper than waxing. I pay $6 to have brows and upper lip done.


----------



## makeupaholic (Feb 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kimg82* Has anybody mentioned threading? I've been doing that for the past couple of years on my chin and upper lip and it works really well. It's basically an efficient way of plucking and gets them all and my facialist said it's better for the skin than waxing.Meanwhile, I decided to try something more permanent so I'm going to do electrolysis tomorrow. I tried to do laser treatment, but they said it wouldn't work because the hair is reddish. I'm a bit nervous, but I'm doing something called the Lucy Peters system and they guarantee it's permanent and no side effects. Wish me luck!

Oooooh... I'm very curious to hear how it goes for you. I'd love to do something like that!


----------



## winnipb (Feb 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupaholic* I've always found that threading is way cheaper than waxing. I pay $6 to have brows and upper lip done.



WOW $6.00. I pay $40.00 for full face. I think my lady charges $20.00 just for eyebrows.


----------



## makeupaholic (Feb 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *winnipb* WOW $6.00. I pay $40.00 for full face. I think my lady charges $20.00 just for eyebrows. WoW!!! Threading is really cheap here. There are TONS of little "hole in the wall" places where Middle Eastern women do it for next to nothing.


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 17, 2006)

I went to a dermatologist who told me how to shave facial hair properly. Use in or right out of the shower. The moisture makes the hairs soft and pliable. Use a body lotion, cream, or jel and a new disposable triple blade (toss after 3 uses) to shave in short strokes one direction only. Do not rake back and forth across the face. Soft as a baby's bottom. NO abrasions or ingrown hairs. Also, it is a myth that shaving makes the hair grow faster..


----------



## winnipb (Feb 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupaholic* WoW!!! Threading is really cheap here. There are TONS of little "hole in the wall" places where Middle Eastern women do it for next to nothing. I live in a small No. Calif town and only one person here does threading. I was at Sophora in Sacramento a couple of days ago and this girl that works there has a friend that drives all the way to San Francisco to have it done. I find it hard to believe but she said there isn't anyone in Sacramento that does it. Where are you from? Are you close to me. I would love to pay $6.00.


----------



## Kaede (Feb 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kimg82* Has anybody mentioned threading? I've been doing that for the past couple of years on my chin and upper lip and it works really well. It's basically an efficient way of plucking and gets them all and my facialist said it's better for the skin than waxing.Meanwhile, I decided to try something more permanent so I'm going to do electrolysis tomorrow. I tried to do laser treatment, but they said it wouldn't work because the hair is reddish. I'm a bit nervous, but I'm doing something called the Lucy Peters system and they guarantee it's permanent and no side effects. Wish me luck!

I heard that if you start threading too early, it grows back really fast. Does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## winnipb (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kaede* I heard that if you start threading too early, it grows back really fast. Does anyone know if that's true? I never heard of that. I know it last longer than waxing. I have it done about every 2 months.


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I have a lot of "peach fuzz' on the sides of my cheeks... it's not really HAIR hair, but I hate it anyway... plus I have that Italian moustache &amp; occaional chin sprout of light brown fuzz (which to me looks like a hair - but very soft - guess b/c it's a little darker, it looks like hair) I hate it ALL! I want it ALL GONE!!



Arms, face, legs... you name it!! ZAPPPP!



Lol, I feel exactly the same - all put into your perfect statement! Now, where's my nearest laser salon??


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* From what I know about pulselight is that it works best for skintones that aren`t too dark and with dark hair. So if you have medium skincolor, but dark hair it works good, but the treatments sessions depends on how much hair you have. Also you do need to apply sunscreen after the treatment, cuz otherwise you`ll have more chance with discoloration. Also when you do this treatment you can not do tweezing or waxing the areas that they treat, but you have to shave that area and or bleach it, but bleaching it can only be done 2 weeks before treatment. But there are alot more new techniques (sp) now. I only don`t know how it works with very dark skin or light hair. HTH



That's all correct. I was a perfect candidate for it and went for about 6 sessions but couldn't continue as I changed location. That was 2 years ago and I still have some hair left.


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

I used Nair for the longest time on my upper lip...until I saw some pics of me and I could see a "mustache"...only it wasn't hair, it's skin discoloration! A few time I left it on too long, got busy and it burned me a bit.....now I have this fake mustache! I quit using the Nair and it's slowly fading but HOW EMBARRASING! I guess I just didn't have good lighting in my bathroom, I don't know.

ANYWAY, moral to this story is...if you choose Nair, be careful! I wax now and am looking to have it lasered this summer.


----------



## makeupaholic (Feb 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *winnipb* I live in a small No. Calif town and only one person here does threading. I was at Sophora in Sacramento a couple of days ago and this girl that works there has a friend that drives all the way to San Francisco to have it done. I find it hard to believe but she said there isn't anyone in Sacramento that does it. Where are you from? Are you close to me. I would love to pay $6.00. Sorry... I don't live anywhere near you. I'm in Vancouver, BC. I think that's probably further than you want to drive for a $6.00 threading! LOL


----------



## lavender (Feb 20, 2006)

For anyone living in the Dallas area and interested in threading, I wanted to let you know that you can get your eyebrows and upper lip done for $6 too!


----------



## kimg82 (Feb 22, 2006)

Threading is really cheap and prevalent in New York City. I used to go to a salon on 53rd between Lexington and Park where I paid $10 for upper lip and chin. I found myself having to go every two weeks or so. It seems to be mostly women from Russia or elsewhere in the former Soviet Union who do it here. I say 'used to' because I finally did the electrolysis with the Lucy Peters systems and the darkest hair is all gone. The system differs from other electolysis in that it guarantees the removal is permanent though I have to go back a few times to catch all the hairs that hadn't grown yet. The treatment was relatively painless and the redness was gone by the next day, so so far, so good. It's only been a few days though so knock on wood.


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Do you ever wax??? I usually wax and in between appts if I can't wait for it to grow enough to wax, I use the bikini shaver thing. I've done laser on other parts, but the thought of a laser on my face kind of freaks me out. How did the laser feel come out on your other parts?


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *winnipb* I just started having my eyebrows threaded. It worked so good so the next time I had my whole face done. I don't get the ingrown hairs from threading. I never knew I had so much hair on my whole face. Give it a try you will like it. Bev




How much is it to get your wholel face done?


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have tried the sugar waxes on my face and it didn't remove not one hair. I have tried real wax and burnt my skin, not pretty. I have had wax done at the salon and they burn me too. My skin must be very sensitive. So my only resort has been threading. And then lady I found has shaped my eyebrows beautifully I've never loved my eyebrows until now. It's 15 for eyebrows and 10 for the upperlip. Also, one time I saw this girl at a bikini contest who had some kind of permenant hair removal. I don't really know what she had done , but there was no hair but her skin was like litle dark spots on her skin where I guess the root was, it wasnt pretty. I don't know if it was temporary, but that scared me toward permenant hair removal. She got it done like on her belly trail.


----------



## cathyb59 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,

I've done Laser and electrolysis for hair removal.

Laser was a good way to get rid of dark hairs though I returned for a total of 13 times for facial hair. After that I had my full arms and underarms done as well. In the latter 2 cases laser was very effective.

Regardless the topical anesthetic I used, it was painful. Now 2+ years later I still have a small splotch of hypopigmentation on my lower cheek. since some hairs were quite light laser was ineffective.

Electrolysis has been used since then to clear the lighter hairs. One thing electro has against it is the commitment it takes.

In both methods aftercare is crucial. No makeup till the next day, gentle soap, no alcohol products no exfoliants, and heavy even moisturizer.

Additionally, I upped the amount of Vitamin E I take.

If I can answer any questions, please feel free to ask.

Cathy


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 15, 2006)

I hate, hate, hate the depilitory creams, I always ended up with the red burned look. I might try this sugar waxing though, sounds promising.


----------



## NokCha (Mar 16, 2006)

To help protect your skin from waxing you can lightly powder it with a little baby powder before you apply the wax. The powder helps keep the wax from sticking to your skin. Although the wax may still stick a little, it isn't as bad as not using powder.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 16, 2006)

My facialist had electrolysis hair removel done to her face and it looks like it came out really good.


----------

